# TROUBLE ALL THE TIME



## Princess1910 (May 13, 2002)

Hello, I am a 21 year old female that was diagnosed with IBS when I was 18 years old. In Feb 2000, I started having terrible stomach pains that were unbareable. After seeing my Doctor, having many of tests done, drinking Barium, 3 colonoscopys, 2 endoscopys, and many other things, my Dr. thought my gallbladder was the problem. Originally, he found a cancerous poloyp on my colon, which was removed. After removal I couldn't eat for 3 weeks, and developed a problem with lactose (I say that lightly so I am not badgered from Flux). Then my gallbladder was removed. Ever since then I have had nothing but problems. I cannot find a medication that is right for me, currently I am perscribed Elavil, Colested, and just got off of Zoloft. As you may understand, I have developed a deep deppresion about my health situation. I feel like all Doctors are failing me. I sometimes have so much pain, I wonder if I wonder if this disease will take my life. It sounds crazy, but frankly I think IBS deserves WAY more attention that it currently gets. I am looking for anyone to help me, suggestions please, I am at my last end with this, and feel that Doctors just right me off with a new perscription. THank everyone in advance for helping me. If anyone is from the south suburbs of Chicago, and has a great Doctor they would recommend, I would appreciate it. Thanks again.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi Princess!Welcome to the board, although I'm sorry you have to be here. My biggest suggestion to you is to read everything you can on the board. Different things have helped different people and in time you will find what works for you. I personally have had great improvement with Caltrate and Mike's hypnotherapy tapes. You can find loads of info on both of them here (for Caltrate go to the products forum, for hypno go to the CBT/hypno/anxiety forum). Just read, read, read! I, too, had problems worsen after my gallbladder was taken out, as have many people here. It did get better but it did take time.Hang in there. I know it is very easy to get depressed when so much is going wrong and you are getting so little help and understanding. We will help you and support you all we can. I think you should re-post your question on the main IBS forum. It gets much more traffic than the diagnostic tests forum does and you will get many more answers there and more suggestions to help you.  Laura


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Whoops, I steered you wrong....the Caltrate threads are on the OTC forum, not the products forum. Sorry!


----------

